# 1.4t aftermarket partout



## Ludy (Nov 28, 2019)

I’m selling parts off my 2016 Jetta 1.4t TSI. Prices are OBO, I’m very open to offers just want the parts gone. The intake has markings on it from the dump valve rubbing on it but otherwise is fine. The boost pipe is ripped around the dump valve opening but still seals. Because of that I’m open to whatever offers. I don’t know how to post pictures on here but DM me and I can send you them. 

Forge Motorsport pipe & BOV $250
Injen Cold Air Intake $220
Prosport boost gauge $40 
Amazon HKS BOV $60
Gauge pod $110


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

the boost gauge still for sale? What state are you in ? 40 shipped?


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Anything left??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

